

Real reason why Seesmic bought Twhirl - bootload
http://gigaom.com/2008/04/04/seesmic-twhirl/

======
ldambra
Seesmic is to microblogging what MMS is to SMS.

~~~
stillmotion
So it's not as popular and less supported?

